# My Girls Playing Tennis



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

It's been a while! I've been really busy getting ready to move, and haven't had much time to post. I ended up upgrading my camera from my D40 to a D80, and here are some pictures I took with it tonight (I just got it yesterday)

Almost every day we take the chis to run around and play at the tennis court. Here are some of them from tonight:


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

those pictures are beaaaautiful!! they are really nice and colorful, love them! and wow is chloes eyes ever blue!! or maybe thats just the camera.. haha


----------



## mpknight1120 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow! Awesome camera! What brand of camera is it? Your dogs are beautiful! I love Chloe's eyes!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! Chloe's eyes actually are that blue 

The camera is a Nikon D80. It's a Digital SLR.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW... I have no words! The photos are amazing... so clear and beautiful


The girls are stunning.. I love Chloe's eyes and Rylie's happy little face.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Jessie has my dream camera *drool*

Your girls are so pretty .


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

The girls are just too cute. LOVE her eyes! OMG! And the new camera takes really awesome pictures.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Amazing photos. Beautiful chis, especially Chloe's blue eyes.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful Girls and Beautiful pics!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

first of you have to keep posting pics of those beautiful girls i forgot how blue chloes eyes were
beautiful pics of them and that camera is brilliant


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Great pictures with the new camera!! Wow, your pups are gorgeous. I love the blue eyes!!! What fun!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i checked online and wow the prices alone tell me that's a great camrea!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessie I want your camera!!! and your girls are beautiful as always  licks from Zero to the pretty girlies


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pictures. I had never noticed Chloe's eyes were blue. Wow, are they pretty.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, everyone! 

Rye and Chloe give kisses back to Zero!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

wow im getting my dslr camera in october  i think i want the d80 after seeing your photos 

theyre so awesome and clear  how much did it cost you??

your chis are too gorgeous and the white one has just the most amazing eyes


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Jessie, whats the current USD on the Nikon D80? as I want to know if it'll be cheaper to import one than buy over here


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

bindi boo said:


> wow im getting my dslr camera in october  i think i want the d80 after seeing your photos
> 
> theyre so awesome and clear  how much did it cost you??
> 
> your chis are too gorgeous and the white one has just the most amazing eyes


Thanks! If you've never used a DSLR, I'd recommend starting with the Nikon D40. You can buy the kit (comes with an 18-55mm lens) for under $500 in most places. It's a good place to start, and a really really good camera. I used it for a couple of months, but it doesn't autofocus with the lenses I like and wanted, so I decided to upgrade.

If you really are interested in the D80, the body only (no lens) is about $730 on http://www.bhphotovideo.com (which is a reputable site and a good bit cheaper than most stores). The lens that I used for those pictures was the 50mm f/1.8 lens, which is about a $120'ish lens. However, since that lens doesn't zoom it can't be used in every situation. 

I'd recommend going with the 18-70mm lens to start out with, which is about $300. 

If you check around, you can also find deals on used cameras and equipment as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Thanks! If you've never used a DSLR, I'd recommend starting with the Nikon D40. You can buy the kit (comes with an 18-55mm lens) for under $500 in most places. It's a good place to start, and a really really good camera. I used it for a couple of months, but it doesn't autofocus with the lenses I like and wanted, so I decided to upgrade.
> 
> If you really are interested in the D80, the body only (no lens) is about $730 on http://www.bhphotovideo.com (which is a reputable site and a good bit cheaper than most stores). The lens that I used for those pictures was the 50mm f/1.8 lens, which is about a $120'ish lens. However, since that lens doesn't zoom it can't be used in every situation.
> 
> ...


Ok so importing a body does make more sense thanks for that Jess  haha I think I may start saving. I'm guessing you have a flickr account I'll have to go check


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> Jessie, whats the current USD on the Nikon D80? as I want to know if it'll be cheaper to import one than buy over here


Nikon's MSRP is $800, but I've only seen it sell for that much at small mom and pop camera stores here.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> Ok so importing a body does make more sense thanks for that Jess  haha I think I may start saving


I'm selling my D40 kit on Ebay, and it looks like they're selling for around $400 with the 18-55mm lens. I paid $450 for it, so I'm not losing much. It's nice to know I'm not taking a total loss by selling it!

I like the D80 a lot better... it's so much faster and has a lot more features than the D40.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Thanks! If you've never used a DSLR, I'd recommend starting with the Nikon D40. You can buy the kit (comes with an 18-55mm lens) for under $500 in most places. It's a good place to start, and a really really good camera. I used it for a couple of months, but it doesn't autofocus with the lenses I like and wanted, so I decided to upgrade.
> 
> If you really are interested in the D80, the body only (no lens) is about $730 on http://www.bhphotovideo.com (which is a reputable site and a good bit cheaper than most stores). The lens that I used for those pictures was the 50mm f/1.8 lens, which is about a $120'ish lens. However, since that lens doesn't zoom it can't be used in every situation.
> 
> ...


 thanks i have my money tied up in angel having her pups atm so my mum said she would buy me the camera i want so ill talk it over with her which we should get. .. i was recommended a canon dslr.. do you know which is better nikon or canon? i really like the quality of your photos though


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Nikon's MSRP is $800, but I've only seen it sell for that much at small mom and pop camera stores here.


If I can find someone to tick it as a gift and and I can evade the import duty it's a steal


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

That's Ian's (my fiance's) Flickr account, and he took most of the pictures on there  A good bit of them were with the D40 since we just got the D80 2 days ago.

I'm going to St. Augustine (the oldest city in the US) on Saturday, so I'll come back with a bunch of pictures as well


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Bindi Boo- both Nikon and Canon are good brands, and neither one is better. I'd recommend going to a store and holding each brand/model that you're considering getting... and get which one feels best for you. It all comes down to personal preference, because both brands have competing models with similar features.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> If I can find someone to tick it as a gift and and I can evade the import duty it's a steal


How much do they sell for in the UK?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> That's Ian's (my fiance's) Flickr account, and he took most of the pictures on there  A good bit of them were with the D40 since we just got the D80 2 days ago.
> 
> I'm going to St. Augustine (the oldest city in the US) on Saturday, so I'll come back with a bunch of pictures as well


I need to set up a new flickr so I'll go take a look at yours


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> How much do they sell for in the UK?


£614.99 with a lens, I'll have to take a look as the conversion rate against the dollar here is good atm, if I can get a body cheaper then I can use the extra on a better lens


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks ill take a walk ino town with mum when im feeling better then .. thanks for the advise and again great pics... the first and third could be on the front of cards


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Bindi! I hope you feel better soon 

Sarah- wow, that is a really big price difference. I would definitely try to import it, especially as our dollar is pretty weak right now. How much would the import tax be?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I like my D40 as a general camera for myself when I got out and about and it doesn't weigh much but after being used to my old works D3 it kinda ended up being a bit *meh* so I was looking to upgrade but still keep my D40 as general purpose. I'll have a chat with Jodie anyway


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Thanks, Bindi! I hope you feel better soon
> 
> Sarah- wow, that is a really big price difference. I would definitely try to import it, especially as our dollar is pretty weak right now. How much would the import tax be?


It depends on who I import it from if I can get it through customs without import duty I pretty much get it half price if not it'll only be £60 max I'd think


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

*Sarah* said:


> I like my D40 as a general camera for myself when I got out and about and it doesn't weigh much but after being used to my old works D3 it kinda ended up being a bit *meh* so I was looking to upgrade but still keep my D40 as general purpose. I'll have a chat with Jodie anyway


I was actually afraid that the D80 would end up being big and bulky, but it's actually not much bigger than the D40. I don't even notice a difference anymore, and I've only had it for 2 days.

That's how I felt about the D40 too. I guess I just expected more out of it. It's a really good camera- it's just not exactly what I wanted.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> I was actually afraid that the D80 would end up being big and bulky, but it's actually not much bigger than the D40. I don't even notice a difference anymore, and I've only had it for 2 days.
> 
> That's how I felt about the D40 too. I guess I just expected more out of it. It's a really good camera- it's just not exactly what I wanted.


lol you get used to them if I had the money I'd get a D3 but I don't need that fast a shutter speed as I'm not doing sports photography anymore but it would be nice. might get a cheaper model and a few nice lenses


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh yeah Jessie PM me your msn as I hardly speak to you anymore and I'm not sure how much longer I'll be about on this site anymore


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

The D200's and D300's are actually getting really cheap because Nikon is about to discontinue them. They're both a little too big for me for every day photography.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> The D200's and D300's are actually getting really cheap because Nikon is about to discontinue them. They're both a little too big for me for every day photography.


I'll looking for a good all around camera, I was using my D1 for ages and trust me that weighed a ton, but I'm looking to go back to Asia traveling next year so I want a nice light weight camera to take (btw don't worry I'm only going for 3 weeks to 1 month at a time per destination because of the dogs)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome that you're going to Asia for that long. I really wanted to go tour Europe in the near future, but because the dollar is so weak right now I'm waiting it out. I can't imagine taking that loss on the exchange rate


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> Wow, that's awesome that you're going to Asia for that long. I really wanted to go tour Europe in the near future, but because the dollar is so weak right now I'm waiting it out. I can't imagine taking that loss on the exchange rate


If you come to London you HAVE to come say HI


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_Wow, it has been a while, hasn't it?! Great shots Jessie, the new camera is incredible! But then you do have a couple of good little model, hey?! 

x_


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

D700 is £1600 on ebay but thats a little pricey for me and i dont want to jump right into complicated stuff lol im gonna start with something between the d40 and the d80 *i think* or maybe a canon lol i dont know ill go play with some in the shop


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, those are great action shots.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

what kind of lens did u use for these photos?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

It was a Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 d.


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Omigosh!! GREAT photos!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## evettep (Jun 2, 2008)

Those eyes!! They look so happy. I've been saving up for that camera. Nice pictures.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Great pictures!! OMGosh I never realized how blue Chloe's eyes were!!!!!

Your girls are lovely as ever.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Your chis are beautiful!! Great pictures!


----------

